# Craftsman Routerlate 720.25250



## Lesrasades (Nov 2, 2010)

We bought the Craftsman Routerlathe at an auction sale, the handle is missing and I tried to find this part on the web without any success; can someone help.

Thank you,
Michelle:help:


----------



## Rudyt1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Michelle. I just bought one of these, and as I was perusing EBay to purchase the unit, I noticed someone had an ad for parts for sale. That was last week, so not sure if any parts are left. Good luck. I am presently looking for a spur drive adapter, but no luck so far 
Rudy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rudy

Check out the links below

http://www.routerforums.com/206494-post45.html

http://www.routerforums.com/142531-post44.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/16485-sears-router-crafter-need-drive-adapter-5.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/16485-sears-router-crafter-need-drive-adapter.html

Your Welcome

========



Rudyt1 said:


> Hello Michelle. I just bought one of these, and as I was perusing EBay to purchase the unit, I noticed someone had an ad for parts for sale. That was last week, so not sure if any parts are left. Good luck. I am presently looking for a spur drive adapter, but no luck so far
> Rudy


----------



## Rudyt1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the links Bob. I'll check them out. I sure appreciate your help.
Rudy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Rudy

Don't hold back if you find one they are very hard to find 

Good Luck

Just a note I didn't get one but I made a wood block that works the same way, if you want to take a look at it just ask and I will post it..

You can insert/install a lathe spur in the wood block if you want but the lag screw works very well.....


=========



Rudyt1 said:


> Thank you for the links Bob. I'll check them out. I sure appreciate your help.
> Rudy


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The OP was asking for a handle, not the adapter. We discussed these previously. Trend certainly no longer have any spare handles. (The Trend and Sears models were identical)
Mine is missing one,too, but when I get round to it I'm going to make the same set up as you have, Bob, combining the altered clamping system to replace the flimsy Sears one.

Meanwhile, Rudy, you can fabricate a new handle easily enough. These are Bob's:
See http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/25178d1246285412-cable-router-crafter-0089.jpg and
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/25176d1246283589-cable-router-crafter-0088.jpg

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Rudyt1 (Nov 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Your Welcome Rudy
> 
> Don't hold back if you find one they are very hard to find
> 
> ...


Hello Bob. I guess Jason must have sold his unit, as I have heard no reply. I checked out your pics, and it looks like I might need to give that route a try. 

Just picked my RC up from E-Bay a few weeks ago, and I have not used the RC yet. It looks like it might be a fun tool to work with though. My main goal is to cut spiral grooves in 1 1/8 inch hardwood dowels, and I am trying to figure the best way to hold the dowel in place. I am thinking about making an adapter that fits my 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rudy

You may need to send him a email, it's a long shot he will see your posted message.

I also tried the 4 jaw chuck but it was a lost cause , the Craftsman is just not setup to take it on, the chuck as more mass than the lathe can take on.. 

But if you get it done pls.post some pictures how you got it done..



=====



Rudyt1 said:


> Hello Bob. I guess Jason must have sold his unit, as I have heard no reply. I checked out your pics, and it looks like I might need to give that route a try.
> 
> Just picked my RC up from E-Bay a few weeks ago, and I have not used the RC yet. It looks like it might be a fun tool to work with though. My main goal is to cut spiral grooves in 1 1/8 inch hardwood dowels, and I am trying to figure the best way to hold the dowel in place. I am thinking about making an adapter that fits my 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## Rudyt1 (Nov 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Rudy
> 
> You may need to send him a email, it's a long shot he will see your posted message.
> 
> ...


You may be right Bob. There IS a lot of mass and weight to the chuck. If I can manage, I'll be sure to put some pics up. Off trying to find Jason's e-mail address.
Rudy


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Can we see a picture? I think I may have the same tool. Mine will make spiral cuts.
kenrg, Sundre, AB.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rudy

The CanDo router lathe may take it on but I have not tried it on that one...
The chuck below may work in the Blue CanDo router lathe but I have not tried it, note the 3" OD, that's the key to get it to fit in the head stock..but not in the normal way, locked in place with the 4 head stock bolts.

LittleMachineShop.com - Lathe Chuck, 3-Jaw 3"

======



Rudyt1 said:


> You may be right Bob. There IS a lot of mass and weight to the chuck. If I can manage, I'll be sure to put some pics up. Off trying to find Jason's e-mail address.
> Rudy


----------



## Rudyt1 (Nov 14, 2010)

kenrg said:


> Can we see a picture? I think I may have the same tool. Mine will make spiral cuts.
> kenrg, Sundre, AB.


Hi Ken. I am new to the forum, and I haven't a clue on how to add pictures lol. Also, I am not allowed to do some things until I get more posts in. Hope I can figure some of this out this weekend.
Rudy


----------

